# Why not to shoot with a National Champ



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Went out to make sure my sights were on after putting on a new string. Shot the 40, then the 65 (she shot a 19 on the 65) and the on to the 45 walk up....
on her second shot......*smack*.......she looked at me and said "I think I got it!"

Low and behold she did it!! She was proud!! She put the "Robin Hood" on one of my brand new GT 22's.

You cant tell by the "grin" can you?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

See, that's what happens when you shoot the "middle". You need to take advantage of all the other area on the target. :shade:


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

She told me "I was in her spot".


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Man, you are lucky. The only National Champ that we get to shoot with around these parts is this ugly guy from Virginia that goes by XHunter...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Man, you are lucky. The only National Champ that we get to shoot with around these parts is this ugly guy from Virginia that goes by XHunter...


I was kinda thinking the same thing.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Me too...

But why would you be setting up GT 22's for field archery:noidea:?


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> See, that's what happens when you shoot the "middle". You need to take advantage of all the other area on the target. :shade:


Prag... I couldn't agree more....! I stay in the black and everyone leaves me alone!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Man, you are lucky. The only National Champ that we get to shoot with around these parts is this ugly guy from Virginia that goes by XHunter...


Man if that's the best you can do I'd take up tennis, drugs or something......... anything would be better than dealing with that guy!!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Man if that's the best you can do I'd take up tennis, drugs or something......... anything would be better than dealing with that guy!!


Hey, take what you can get.. up this way our (past) national champs come in bigger and uglier varieties that we like to call Hinkelmonsters...


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Grimace, now that I think about it, you definitely have it worse than we do. I just had a thought for a good archery cartoon called "Hinkelmonster and Grimace". Just imagine the trouble that you guys could get into...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

LMFAO! :chortle:

I think for that cartoon to be a hit, the Hamburglar needs to be a part of it. The question is, who's going to play the part of the Hamburglar. 



3dshooter80 said:


> Grimace, now that I think about it, you definitely have it worse than we do. I just had a thought for a good archery cartoon called "Hinkelmonster and Grimace". Just imagine the trouble that you guys could get into...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dear Yahoo!:
What kind of creature is Grimace from McDonald's?
Confused in Connecticut

Dear Confused:
An excellent question, and one we've pondered ourselves. After all, everyone else in the McDonald's family has some sort of identity. Ronald -- clown. Hamburgler -- good-natured thief. Mayor McCheese -- a terrifying human/burger hybrid. But what the heck is Grimace?

Alas, no definitive answer exists. The amorphous talking blob is apparently just that -- a big, purple...thing. We can confirm he loves milkshakes, which may offer a clue as to how he came to be in the physical shape he's in. But as to whether he's an alien, a dinosaur, or a grape McNugget, we can't tell you. Sorry.

While Grimace's heritage is a mystery, we did track down some interesting factoids about the jolly fellow. For one thing, he wasn't always so jolly. According to Wikipedia, Grimace was "evil" when he first made his appearance in McDonaldland commercials. Since then, he's been given more of a slow-witted, klutzy attitude.

Of course, Grimace isn't the only creature with a confusing heritage. Fans have long wondered whether Goofy is man or dog. And Gonzo from the Muppets has left many top zoologists scratching their heads.

Grimace, Goofy, and Gonzo. Maybe all this ambiguousness has something to do with the letter "G."


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

lol.. prag you definately have too much time on your hands.. but it is true, I do love milkshakes and if I don't start a diet soon, I may start looking like a grape McNugget myself.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. prag you definately have too much time on your hands.. but it is true, I do love milkshakes and if I don't start a diet soon, I may start looking like a grape McNugget myself.


But at least you don't have a "slow-witted, klutzy attitude". :shade:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> But at least you don't have a "slow-witted, klutzy attitude". :shade:


This is true.. I think... depending on who you ask...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> But at least you don't have a "slow-witted, klutzy attitude". :shade:


You must not have shot with him at DCWC :behindsofa:


:tongue::j/k of course.....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> But at least you don't have a "slow-witted, klutzy attitude". :shade:


Sure about that??


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You must not have shot with him at DCWC :behindsofa:
> 
> 
> :tongue::j/k of course.....





Spoon13 said:


> Sure about that??


see.. told ya it depended who you asked.. thank you peanut gallery....lol


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> see.. told ya it depended who you asked.. thank you peanut gallery....lol


Just doin what I can.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow, I've seen some hi-jacked threads in my time here on AT, but this has to take the cake. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow, I've seen some hi-jacked threads in my time here on AT, but this has to take the cake. :shade:


I made that comment the other day and I forget to whom it was.

It's amazing how many threads in this Forum get jacked.

For the greater good right??


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wow, I've seen some hi-jacked threads in my time here on AT, but this has to take the cake. :shade:


Well, when a woman shoots better than you, it's time to change the subject.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

subconsciously said:


> Well, when a woman shoots better than you, it's time to change the subject.


Got that right...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*women shooters*

Now wait a minute... What's wrong with a woman shooting so well??:wink: Why would you want to change the subject:noidea:

You guys need a better reason to hi-jack a thread:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Now wait a minute... What's wrong with a woman shooting so well??:wink: Why would you want to change the subject:noidea:
> 
> You guys need a better reason to hi-jack a thread:wink:


I got one. 

Because it was there. That's reason enough for me.


----------

